# Home Theatre 4.1 con 3 TDA2004 - 80W



## fabo76 (Ene 26, 2012)

Saludos comparto este projecto para que me den su opinion estoy terminando el armado de la placa, transformador y estoy por empesar con los parlantes..... Agradesco cualquier opinio y comentario............... Saludos...... Es el primer amplificador que ensamblo.....

Ya subi el esquema y la descripcion anteriormente aqui............

Ver el archivo adjunto 64322


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 26, 2012)

Solo te diría que te esta quedando muy bien te recomendaría que pongues la fuente no por lo que no conozca la fuente si no para saber de donde proviene; a simple vista es uno de los amplificadores de video rockola.
Sube un videito cuando lo termines suerte


----------



## fabo76 (Ene 26, 2012)

Jajaja... Tienes toda la razon......

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_teatro.php

Les ire mostrando los avances.....


----------



## nakjamkas (Ene 29, 2012)

Hola Fabo76 felicitaciones por tan buen trabajo, yo también estoy construyendo el mismo amplificador, y quiero preguntar si surgió algún problema para ponerlo en marcha o con los componentes? y que tal es el sonido que produce?

Saludos!!


----------



## etalejandroet (Ene 29, 2012)

Me comentas donde conseguiste el transformador(aca en México)...por que tengo un problema para conseguir los transformadores de alto amperaje(te pide de 8 amperes)...Gracias

ok ya vi que tu lo armaste, ¿donde conseguiste las laminas E e I ? y el alambre para el bobinado(ese alambre ¿es el que se usa para bobinar las bocinas?)


----------



## fabo76 (Ene 30, 2012)

> nakjamkas
> Hola Fabo76 felicitaciones por tan buen trabajo, yo también estoy construyendo el mismo amplificador, y quiero preguntar si surgió algún problema para ponerlo en marcha o con los componentes? y que tal es el sonido que produce?
> 
> Saludos!!



Hola,,   gracias,  En general no tube problemas para conseguir los componentes exepto por los ceramicos 104, el reso sin problemas.... solo lo he probado con una pequeña bocina como de 15w con el fin de escuchar si funcionaba y en este  momento estoy en los parlantes y gabinete,,, en cuanto pueda te aviso que tal suena con el sub y los satelites....



> etalejandroet
> Me comentas donde conseguiste el transformador(aca en México)...por que tengo un problema para conseguir los transformadores de alto amperaje (te pide de 8 amperes)...Gracias
> ok ya vi que tu lo armaste, ¿donde conseguiste las laminas E e I ? y el alambre para el bobinado(ese alambre ¿es el que se usa para bobinar las bocinas?)




QUe tal,,,, tambien me es dificil conseguir trafos y mandar a hacerlo me costaba entre 900 y 1300 pesos y siguiendo las recomendaciones de http://construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador_casero_01.php me anime y parece que voy bien en las pruevas preliminares..... Primero fui a un lugar deonde compran "fierro viejo" para reciclaje y les pregunte y tenian como diez de muchos tamaños y tipos y le compre 5 diferentes por 150 pesos  los prove con el multimetro y un foco de 100w en serie y conectados a 120vca,, dos estaban en corto y los otros tres estaban buenos,,, aun asi los desarme todos,,,,,, y el nucleo que yo necesitaba era de 2.8cm x 3.5cm pero ninguno quedo exato asi que utilice uno de 3.2cm x 3.8 e hise los calculos con este http://www.mediafire.com/?w9emw8h3ch2mo67 programa...  y me quedo mucho alambre y cuatro juegos de E e Is para otros projectos..... lo que si me quedaron adoloridas las manos jajaja de enbobinar y casi hice biscos de contar vueltas del primario,,,,,...

En un lugar que reparan motores y bombas investigue y me pueden vender alambre de varios calibres pero en este caso no fue necesario.....

Me imagino que es el mismo que el de bocina pero mas grueso en nuestro caso....

Luego subo mas datos y progresos.....

Animo....


----------



## etalejandroet (Ene 30, 2012)

Bueno tendre que ir a los lugares donde venden fierro viejo e ir a comprar alambre de cobre donde reparan bombas(no lo habia pensado)...y similares...
Gracias....


----------



## fabo76 (Ene 30, 2012)

Jajaja.. buena opcion,,, ya se me habia ocurrido pero lo voy a desarmar y aver que sale,,, tine un nucleo  dividido en tres de 2.5x5cm el espacion central de 7cm y los otros 2 laterales de 3.5cm. el nucleo se desmonta con dos tornillos y es facil retirar los enbobinados, voy a hacer pruevas para ver si se pueden sacar varios secundarios. me gusta como para una fuente variable para el laboratorio,,  a ver que sale,, si tienen alguna idea me avisan,, saludos...


----------



## nakjamkas (Feb 8, 2012)

bien, ya termine de montar todo en la pcb, lo probé y esta todo OK, ahora a seguir con lo mismo que fabo, el gabinete y unos bafles que le funcionen bien.

saludos !!


----------



## fabo76 (Feb 21, 2012)

:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:Saludos,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Hoy prueba con subwofer y algo paso!!!!!?????? se encendio el foco en serie y  solo escucho un ¡¡ummmm!!!   la salida de la potencia de bajos marca +14.5V en ambos polos,,,,,,,,,,  !!! haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....... Que pasaria..... la ultima vez todo estubo bien......... ya es tarde mañana a verificar de nuevo todo..... hasta pronto.....:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:


----------



## Ruben Dario Crespo (Jul 15, 2013)

En este momento trato de resolver el mismo problema, el integrado se sobre calienta y se escucha un zumbido a bajo volumen, he hecho pruebas y descubrí que el previo funciona bien pues alimente una de las etapas stereo y funciono como debía el problema esta en la etapa amplificadora no es el integrado pues lo revise y esta bueno estoy pensando en hacer un impreso aparte utilizando los mismos componentes si no puedo dar con el problema, lo revisare bien es muy sencillo pero me ha dado garrote, suerte con tu proyecto fabo76 si das con el problema me informas te lo agradeseria.


----------



## smithxx (Nov 6, 2013)

hola que tal quisiera preguntarte si diste con la solución a este problema, por que estoy pensando hacer este proyecto, saludos y gracias


----------



## Muymacho (Dic 25, 2013)

dijeron 8 amperios por 4 tda2004, osea 2 amperios cada uno consume?


----------



## eduanes (Ago 16, 2014)

Amigos espero q*ue* suban pronto sus imágenes puesto q*ue* quiero armarlo!!!


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 18, 2014)

eduanes dijo:


> amigos espero q suban pronto sus imágenes puesto q quiero armarlo!!!


 


@eduanes Pues si deseas mucho armarlo sigue los pasos de la web CSVR.com donde se publico, ahí esta el proyecto completo de principio a fin 

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_teatro.php


----------



## vvnaon (Ago 18, 2014)

etalejandroet dijo:


> Me comentas donde conseguiste el transformador(aca en México)...por que tengo un problema para conseguir los transformadores de alto amperaje(te pide de 8 amperes)...Gracias
> 
> ok ya vi que tu lo armaste, ¿donde conseguiste las laminas E e I ? y el alambre para el bobinado(ese alambre ¿es el que se usa para bobinar las bocinas?)



Las consigues en la calle del centro que se llama "República del Salvador" hay varias electrónicas que se dedican a venderte todo eso, y la parte donde te venden todo eso ya que la calle es muy larga es la parte que está más pegada a eje lazaro cardenas.

Al igual también si quieres comprar el transformador lo puedes pedri que te lo armen también, en un lugar de igual Rep. del Salvador que se llama "Transformadores Elizalde" mas o menos esta a la mitad de la calle que dije, saludos.


----------



## eduanes (Ago 18, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> Pues si deseas mucho armarlo sigue los pasos de la web CSVR.com donde se publico, ahí esta el proyecto completo de principio a fin


 
amigo lo q*ue* quiero es fotos de como les quedo a los compañeros que lo elaboraron y nos digan como les quedo para ver si me animo a hacerlo


----------

